# shrimp colony update and question



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

ok well my colony is doing great and i am having alot of baby cherry shrimp.

but i have a green hair algea bloom, so what can i do to get rid of it?
i cant seem to find alot of my babies? are they just hiding or is there some survival of the fittest going on?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

There are a few things that could be causing hair algae.

1. High nitrates

2. Direct sunlight

3. Excessive lighting

High nitrates are most of the time a contributor to algae.



> Hair Algae: *Easily described as long hairlike algae that clings to plants, gravel, and filters. *Associated with low CO2 or O2 levels and imbalance of nutrients. Manual removal along with balanced nutrients will cure this nuisance algae. Livebearers, Siamese Algae Eaters along with Flagfish love this algae.


Oh yeah and DO NOT put in an algaecide it will kill any invert eventually in your tank.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

dont cherries eat it?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

True they are really good algae eaters but they probably are not big Enough to make much of a difference or this thread wouldn't be here.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

the nitrates arent high at all. they are almost at 0
but i have a 15 watt light on the 10 gallon tank and the hair algea is forming at the top of the tank.

i think im gonna put the females that are pregnant in a breeder net that way i can feed the babies alot easier and make sure they are gettin enough food.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

o rite. lol


----------



## ARZerkle (Jan 28, 2006)

*want to but cherry shrimp*

I want to buy a group of cherries- 20-30 are they available for sale- whatever you you have at this time- and do you have paypal yet?
Thanxs Amy Zerkle
Columbus Ohio


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

sry but i dont have 20-30 shrimp left right now i will anounce it in the want to sell area when i have more to sell

thanks jason


----------

